# FREE Swap Meet Grandville, MI Jan 31, 2009



## waylon1979 (Jan 7, 2009)

I do not have enough to sell to actually get a table. I do have 3-4 vintage bass lures to sell. Count me in I'll buy something.


----------



## csootsman (Feb 6, 2008)

Count me in for a table. Went thru the man cave and here is a list so far.

a pair of Cannon digitroll IV Downriggers w/all cables and swivel bases
4- Okuma magda pro 30DX reels
4-Okuma 8'6 rigger rods
1-Eagle Claw 8' light rigger rod
2-Eagle Claw 8'6 rigger rods
2-Eagle Claw 10' dipsy rods
1-Siltstar 9' noodle rod
2- ball babies.

Possible? 1987 Mercury 7.5hp w/eletric start. Would make someone a nice kicker


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice! I have you down csootsman, we're filling up quick now don't delay.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a Strike master power auger with a 10 inch auger. I would like to swap it for an 8 inch auger as 10 is a bit big for my tip-ups. If someone posts here or PM's me I'll bring it and see about making a trade. _I better add I just want to trade the auger not the motor..._


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Tim put me down for a table I have aquired a large lot of surplus ice jigs and flies I will bring plus some misc used big lake gear. These ice jigs will be a great deal lots of popular colors and brands like Dot,moon jigs,demonglows etc.Seeya then!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tim mark me down for a table.........not sure if I'm sharing one or not but if not I'll still need one.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sweet, got you both for 20 vendors again this year, you guys are great.

We'll have over 30 tables full of fishing equipment and tackle. Bob's Outdoors, Fishdog, Capt Willis from Limit Out Sports, and another local tackle companies will be selling so come on out folks! There will be some deals to be had for sure. This is THE place to stock up for the season at a fraction of the cost of new gear.

We'll also be selling coffee, water, snacks, as a fund raiser for the church ministries. We'll bring in some hot pizzas as well at 12 and 1pm.

This is a free event for buyers, but please tip the hired help, and donate if you appreciate this event and got some deals. That way we'll be sure to be back next year too. Last year we had enough vendors to cover the hall reservation and donations to fund the youth group activities for the first half of 2008, and that's something!

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG will it ever end, i buy and buy and still more STUFF to buy:yikes:

This swapmeet thing sounds kewl, dont know if i can get there?
Where is grandville again lol
Im allergic to the CITY after being in LosAngeles for 4 years! lol
No no dont make me go, he he he
Hay mike, what other goodies do you have that me/we may be intersted in?
I knows you have stuff collecting dust, like i dont lol

BD


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

put me down for a table please wife really wants more room so will bring a bunch of spare stuff.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Gotcha down 1Maniac, I need to do a table count before I sign up any more tables.

We're going to fill this place!


----------



## Hollandpiper (Oct 21, 2002)

Tim,

I'll be coming with Bud (Crowhunter). I will just will be buying. . . still(~:

Alex


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

It would be great to meat all of you!
I live about 5 miles from the church.
I hope to make it, I got a bag full of stuff I could bring.

Kevin Carlson


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Gotcha down 1Maniac, I need to do a table count before I sign up any more tables.
> 
> We're going to fill this place!


Some guy wouldn't let me share a table last year.....

I am likely going to share a table with the legendary wally-eye and he can sling chili dogs for you....
:lol:

I need some ca$h so I am going to have to part with some of my lesser utilized goodies.
:sad:

I am planning on attending Mr. Tim - Bob......


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry no room left for vendors, and NO sharing tables! :lol:

We'll squeeze you in and people are welcome to split tables or even bring in their own card tables too if they don't have enough to fill a 12' round table or banquet table. 

Many of our top buyers are our sellers myself included, I know a good deal when I see one.

Bring me a couple of those micro okuma 1 lb perch roddies at $10 a combo for a good bro.

No chili dogs this year either, we're bringing in hot pizza at 12 and 1. :corkysm55

50/50 raffle drawing at 2.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Myself and 2 others are planning to come check things out. Just as buyers though.


----------



## Tommy-D (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello! I'm new here and also new to big lake fishing. I was given a cannon speed and temp (sensor only) as a gift from the always thoughtful in-laws . I knew immediately that I would need the screen, but I'm hoping that someone might have one that they've either lost the sensor to go along with it or bought a boat that had the display screen on it. Hopefully someone will have one at the swap meet!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi Tommy, you might try a WTB thread in the buy/sell forums.

If not Fishdog, a sponsor of this site could probably order just a display for you.

This Saturday is the swap, counted tables and have about 5 left in case anyone missed out and still wants to join the fun.


----------



## catchabunch (Sep 1, 2005)

Tim, 

See you saturday. Plan on 2 tables might only need one but most likely 2 still in and to the right if possible like the last 2 years. Thanks,


----------



## waylon1979 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in some vintage 50-60's bass lures? I have had them for years they were my grandpas.

Bryan


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

does anyone know who was selling the Force 9.9 outboard and if it had sold at the show?


----------



## catchabunch (Sep 1, 2005)

Shoot me an email at [email protected] with your number


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

email sent. thanks


----------

